# neutral lug in contact with panel cover!!!



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

to me this has potential to cause not only problems with the buildings electrical system but to humans aswell. am i right

panel is a *"GE A-series 2" 208Y/120V 3ph 4w 400 amp feed through
*
*the panels cover is coming in contact with the neutral lug. see photo *

please.. your input would be appreciated

now how do i upload pic?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Just move the neutral to the back hole in that lug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

It looks like an after market lug. As in not specifically intended for that use.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes, a GE panel is hazardous no matter what.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, please, the most recent one I put in was fine and I’d use more. Like most, they the have some crappy ones and some that are ok. I loath this thins from the 70’s and 80’s, but I like the easy retrofit multi wire afci with two singles and a handle tie. The afci aren’t huge either.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

...


> hello?


lain:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> Oh, please, the most recent one I put in was fine and I’d use more. Like most, they the have some crappy ones and some that are ok. I loath this thins from the 70’s and 80’s, but I like the easy retrofit multi wire afci with two singles and a handle tie. The afci aren’t huge either.


They're junk.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Just cut the lug down.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Kevin
Its a Feed through. theres two holes both being used


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

The lug should look the same as the line lug to the right.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

posted new pic at top of page

thaught about putting plastic washers between the brackets and cover???????????


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> The lug should look the same as the line lug to the right.


Good catch. The profile is lower.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

so the electricians used wrong lugs?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen way too many GE breakers that just BUZZ and don't trip. GE is all junk to me. But yeah I would just change the lug out to the proper one.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

AllPhaser said:


> so the electricians used wrong lugs?


 Will all the panel covers still fit properly? It's a neutral not a hot leg.
Find out the dimensions of the proper lug. You may not gain a lot because that neutral lug looks a little elevated compared to the line lugs.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

im concerned because the neutral and ground are seperate. like a sub-panel i guess. wouldnt a neutral touching the metal cover be a code violation.? or hazard?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

AllPhaser said:


> im concerned because the neutral and ground are seperate. like a sub-panel i guess. wouldnt a neutral touching the metal cover be a* code violation.? or hazard*?


Technically, both. Reality? All 4 of your neutral connections would have to be bad for a hazard to exist. IMHO.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Parallel Single Hole Connector*

If your conductors are 250kcmil or smaller you may be able to use some Ilsco TA500S connectors to reduce your stack height. Check your dimensions and conductor sizes first. UL approved for 2- 250kcmil



https://www.galco.com/buy/Ilsco/TA-500-S


https://commerce.ilsco.com/e2wShopp...k=2100001183:3100012178:3100012221:3100012923


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

if you dont find smaller lug, just put some isolation material on the cover or lug so even if neutral touch it will be isolated


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Are both neutral sides torqued the same? The one on the right looks to have way more thread showing. Also If only the one on the left is hitting can it be eliminated look like they are not using the neutral on that side.

Also looks like L1 front cable will rub cover.

Cowboy


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replys. I will let you know the outcome. If they ever give me the time to work on this issue. BUSY!

Best Regards


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback. As soon as they give me the time to tackle the issue... ill let you know the outcome
Thanks and best regards,
Dan


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Technically, both. Reality? All 4 of your neutral connections would have to be bad for a hazard to exist. IMHO.


All four neutrals? meaning all four lugs would have to touch the cover? like completing the circuit?


----------

